# Winter pics



## lvcrtrs (Feb 17, 2010)

1. These guys flew up out of the pond, over the snow banks, walked up to the car and sat down for a visit. Next time I'll have bread.








2. No food on the ground, even the flickers are coming to the feeders.







3.







4. I think this is my first snow goose. I saw 2 flocks go over head the other day and they really stuck out after only seeing Canadian Geese.







5. The neighbors dog 







6.







7.







8.







9.







10.


----------



## cirekoy (Feb 17, 2010)

As someone that lives in an area where it has never snowed...ever...I'm very fascinated by these pictures  

So this is that thing they call "winter"!


----------



## lvcrtrs (Feb 18, 2010)

Just about yesterday it hit me, I'm done with winter and the 6 foot snow walls.  I am so about spring right now.  It gets to everyone at some point.  CA and sunshine sounds pretty darn good right now.


----------



## Mulewings~ (Feb 18, 2010)

We had some melt down in WI today...I'll send some your way.
Jeeze, that is a lot of snow!


----------



## lvcrtrs (Feb 19, 2010)

Mulewings - ha Meltdown, think that's what I had the other day . I don't think I can remember seeing such icicles before. But then again, I usually stay pretty close to home after double blizzards.

1.






2.






3.


----------



## onthesetflickr (Mar 16, 2010)

Winter wonderland! Where I live this almost never happens. You captured it well!


----------



## IRoman (Mar 16, 2010)

Those are great pictures!


----------



## smackitsakic (Apr 6, 2010)

Very nice geese pics.  I love them, other than the fact that they are winter haha.  Welcome back summer!!


----------



## lvcrtrs (Apr 23, 2010)

Just getting back to older posts.  Smackitsakic - I'm with you on SUMMER.  Although I still keep coats in the car - to cover up the cameras


----------

